# I hate eating food....



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

its severe now..I feel unhealthy n even dizzy while I walk..like my nerves have swelled fom inside...


I cant feel like eating at all..untill my stomach whails for it...i hate chewing..its so tiresome job...when it reaches my throat I feel like puking it out...


Anybody here feeling like this


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Try an Ensure type of drink?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Try an Ensure type of drink?


Like juices??? if yes then yeah ...

i'm losing weight as well as headache is hitting me now....
i am just hopeless n tasteless:|


----------



## mvlgg (May 21, 2012)

someone posted something about this saying it felt like a chore. it was really funny but hey, they say the secret of living a longer life is to eat smaller, healthier portions of food so ur half way there (;


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

mvlgg said:


> someone posted something about this saying it felt like a chore. it was really funny but hey, they say the secret of living a longer life is to eat smaller, healthier portions of food so ur half way there (;


Yeah buddy..ur right but my diet is almost compared to a two years old kid...:sus
I just start eating n in a minute or two I am so much tired of the same stuffs in my plate...:roll

I am bored of food n I even dnt want to try anything u...its ruining my health now..i can feel it..my legas are numb when I am sitting on chair n I can see bruises on my thigh as well..

my hands they too feel numb if I am writing or at phone for long...:um:|
I dnt want to die..but if I dnt eat I would certainly die someday...

Seems like my Soul is on 'HUNGERSTRIKE':blank


----------



## mvlgg (May 21, 2012)

hold on i'll try and find the post and see if u can relate to it or see what i wrote


----------



## mvlgg (May 21, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/how-do-i-eat-more-176972/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Ashley1990 said:


> Like juices??? if yes then yeah ...
> 
> i'm losing weight as well as headache is hitting me now....
> i am just hopeless n tasteless:|


The consistency of Ensure is more comparable to a protein drink than juice and also has more calories and nutrients. It's usually recommended for people who struggle to get enough calories/have issues w/ food. You don't necessarily have to buy that brand, you could just buy stuff to make a protein drink (protein powder, fruit, soy/cow milk) and add nut butters to it (or something else dense in calories) to add calories instead.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

mvlgg said:


> hold on i'll try and find the post and see if u can relate to it or see what i wrote





mvlgg said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/how-do-i-eat-more-176972/


Thanks so much..!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

tea111red said:


> The consistency of Ensure is more comparable to a protein drink than juice and also has more calories and nutrients. It's usually recommended for people who struggle to get enough calories/have issues w/ food. You don't necessarily have to buy that brand, you could just buy stuff to make a protein drink (protein powder, fruit, soy/cow milk) and add nut butters to it (or something else dense in calories) to add calories instead.


Thats a helpful reply:idea..yeah I think it will be okay for me....my mom forsces me to drink butter milk..eeew I hate it..hope it b tastier than that:yes


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

i love eating man


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate eating as well. Eating is a f'ing chore. I rarely derive any pleasure from it and I am constantly worrying about finding something to eat that I won't puke right back up.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I have this problem, mainly when I wake up. 
I have been super skinny my whole life regardless of how much I ate. I used to eat 4 meals a day (for about an entire summer) in which one of those consisted of a McDonalds meal, and I have yet to weight over 130lbs. (probably the skinniest guy here)

Now I eat about 2 meals a day, weigh the same, feel the same.
But yeah, I'm probably gonna start drink Ensure/Boost again. Just make sure you mix it in a blender with fruits etc. Drinking it straight out of the bottle is barf inducing. 
Trust me.


----------



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

When I find my self in anxious situation I don't eat I might eat one or to bites and that's it. But if I am by myself I will stuff my face.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

JustSpitItReal said:


> When I find my self in anxious situation I don't eat I might eat one or to bites and that's it. But if I am by myself I will stuff my face.


Exactly..i am self-anxious while eating..i dnt have anything on mind..i just cant concentrate on food....

now the story is my mom asks me to finish food in plate..she forcibly pushes me to eat....



Dr House said:


> I hate eating as well. Eating is a f'ing chore. I rarely derive any pleasure from it and I am constantly worrying about finding something to eat that I won't puke right back up.


Yeah I take almost take 20-25 minutes for eating..i chew as if I have a iron rod in my mouth....

its such a useless part of day....i swallow it basically n feel like puking it out everytime..:roll.



spankyy said:


> i love eating man


*Sigh*..i was this way when I was small..my mom almost scolded me for eating too much..... then I started dieting..whic wasnt even necessary..n the amount of food which I used to eat on diet is much more less than whatever I eat presentlly....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

awkwardguy said:


> I have this problem, mainly when I wake up.
> I have been super skinny my whole life regardless of how much I ate. I used to eat 4 meals a day (for about an entire summer) in which one of those consisted of a McDonalds meal, and I have yet to weight over 130lbs. (probably the skinniest guy here)
> 
> Now I eat about 2 meals a day, weigh the same, feel the same.
> ...


Till I was 14..i was like a cow..i ahd something in my mouth everytime...
I ate ate n ate..i loved eating....
I was healthy but not overweight at all..i'm an ectomorph..but not I am like a beggar at eating...i just cant eat that much as I require..i have trouble trying new stuffs n i'm eventualy bored of old things too...

why is eating so important....aaah(


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's so frustrating!! I know I have to eat, but I really don't want to. And I have to really think about making sure I'm getting enough nutrients and vitamins when I eat, and it just feels so bothersome. I'd rather just eat one thing a day and be done with it, but I'm so worried about slowing my metabolism. Sometimes I work all day and forget to eat, and then I get really tired and dizzy. I've started drinking these fruit/vegetable/vitamin drinks that are basically meals, it's helped a little bit.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It's so frustrating!! I know I have to eat, but I really don't want to. And I have to really think about making sure I'm getting enough nutrients and vitamins when I eat, and it just feels so bothersome. I'd rather just eat one thing a day and be done with it, but I'm so worried about slowing my metabolism. Sometimes I work all day and forget to eat, and then I get really tired and dizzy. I've started drinking these fruit/vegetable/vitamin drinks that are basically meals, it's helped a little bit.


 u r not alone
i drink fruit juices once/twice /thrice a week to cover the malnutrition and just drink plenty of water to avoid eating.....
i dnt even like salads....:no

Even my office people laugh at my eating habbits.:um.i am very picky at eating..dnt eat sprouts or peas,no butter no cheese n no milk items toooo


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I sometimes never feel like eating. Two days ago, I didn't eat enough, then worked out and almost fainted.

Sometimes I just don't have an appetite for food. I'm also a very picky eater.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

321kyle said:


> I sometimes never feel like eating. Two days ago, I didn't eat enough, then worked out and almost fainted.
> 
> Sometimes I just don't have an appetite for food. I'm also a very picky eater.


Yeah I am mostly like fainting while I walk....when I get up form my seat or bed...i hold my ehad many times...

had medical check-up a day before..doctor says there sint any issue with me...

it must be an eating disorder definitely...

I often sleep empty stomuched at night hrs....


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> u r not alone
> i drink fruit juices once/twice /thrice a week to cover the malnutrition and just drink plenty of water to avoid eating.....
> i dnt even like salads....:no
> 
> Even my office people laugh at my eating habbits.:um.i am very picky at eating..dnt eat sprouts or peas,no butter no cheese n no milk items toooo


Me too!! I drink vitamin waters and lots of water, and fruit/vegetable juices. Sometimes I'll go out to eat with people and pick something reasonable to eat, or make myself something when I cook for my family, but usually I tend to skip meals. Most of the time I don't have an appetite, and my stomach growls and I feel like I have to feed myself...like it's so obligatory lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me too!! I drink vitamin waters and lots of water, and fruit/vegetable juices. Sometimes I'll go out to eat with people and pick something reasonable to eat, or make myself something when I cook for my family, but usually I tend to skip meals. Most of the time I don't have an appetite, and my stomach growls and I feel like I have to feed myself...like it's so obligatory lol.


Me best friends are devils at eating.:teeth.i am unfit at hanging out...they just laugh at me lots......

I am shocked seeing them..they eat 5 times faster than me....:roll

i think its coz i am bored n depressed...


----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)

don't you have anorexia? anyway, think of a food that really makes you crave for. bring that into practice everyday until you bring back your normal appetite. this may be a little expensive though. or better yet have yourself examined by a physician and get some prescription of appetite boosters (multivitamins).


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

you should go to the doctor.

i like eating but i hate always feel guilty over it and stressing myself out by making sure i always have to eat healthy, which is a good thing because if i didn't take care of my diet i would be so unhealthy and more depressed. i just hate feeling guilty about it and having to always go over what i eat and obsessing about it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wonder if any of you had TPN (liquid nutrition that goes through your veins) if eating would look good to you (or maybe you'd like it?). I saw some kid on some news program awhile back whose only option for nutrition is through this. I forget the name of the disorder he had, though (I think it was a permanent condition). I wonder if he'd have some sort of social anxiety due to the feeling of not being "normal" like his peers (unless his parents are really proactive in preventing this from happening).


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ejmafive said:


> don't you have anorexia? anyway, think of a food that really makes you crave for. bring that into practice everyday until you bring back your normal appetite. this may be a little expensive though. or better yet have yourself examined by a physician and get some prescription of appetite boosters (multivitamins).


Buddy I google for anarexia right now n I want to say thanks to u...

yeah its the same..i want to gain weight but I am so much self-obsessed with my body that I just dnt want it to alter due to my diet.i dnt want that my clothes are no more friends with my body shape anytime...

I dnt have a good appetite,i stare at my body for hrs a day..i love the body size basically..its coz I receive compliments for such a well-maintained body

but eyah I have no interest in eating..thats a sure thing...i am alreadyunderweight but still I feel I am healthy n bulgy too.which is a real paranoia...

I want to get rid of it..but dnt want to on the other hand as well..i am self conscious that if I become a little healthy I will just lose everything in my life....i know i'm crazy

I weigh myself lots n I am glad in the corner of my heart that I am 22 with such a good weight...i suppress my urge to eat...untill I am like abt to faint without food

I am sure,i will scold my doctor for his illiteracy n lack of knowledge....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

tea111red said:


> I wonder if any of you had TPN (liquid nutrition that goes through your veins) if eating would look good to you (or maybe you'd like it?). I saw some kid on some news program awhile back whose only option for nutrition is through this. I forget the name of the disorder he had, though (I think it was a permanent condition). I wonder if he'd have some sort of social anxiety due to the feeling of not being "normal" like his peers (unless his parents are really proactive in preventing this from happening).


Oh lol..its okay..thanks for being so concerned... honestly u guys are aweosme..all of u


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

mysterioussoul said:


> you should go to the doctor.
> 
> i like eating but i hate always feel guilty over it and stressing myself out by making sure i always have to eat healthy, which is a good thing because if i didn't take care of my diet i would be so unhealthy and more depressed. i just hate feeling guilty about it and having to always go over what i eat and obsessing about it.


My Doctor is illiterate..i will go n see him today n tell him to google for anarexia..damn it.i told him several times that I am hungry but dnt want to eat..he's a stupid..he';s giving me tonics and syrups for boosting my hunger..damn I am superhungry....

thanks dear


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I really feel for you. I get this way from anxiety sometimes, I'm struggling to eat at the moment because I have a lot I'm stressed about. Sometimes I feel starving but then my I start to chew I feel like gagging. Do you think it's your anxiety that's affecting your appetite?

What is it you're thinking when you're about to eat?? Because I've noticed lately when I'm about to eat I'll subconsciously be putting myself off it by thinking of things that disgust me and it makes me not want to eat, sometimes when I'm about to eat I'll think of things that make me feel bad about myself and I'll convince myself I don't deserve to eat. There might be little things like that putting you off food even more.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Delicate said:


> I really feel for you. I get this way from anxiety sometimes, I'm struggling to eat at the moment because I have a lot I'm stressed about. Sometimes I feel starving but then my I start to chew I feel like gagging. Do you think it's your anxiety that's affecting your appetite?
> 
> What is it you're thinking when you're about to eat?? Because I've noticed lately when I'm about to eat I'll subconsciously be putting myself off it by thinking of things that disgust me and it makes me not want to eat, sometimes when I'm about to eat I'll think of things that make me feel bad about myself and I'll convince myself I don't deserve to eat. There might be little things like that putting you off food even more.


Hey buddy...i think u caught the exact key of my problem..u r genius I must admit it

Yes whenever I am served for eating,my mind races to my problems at once..this is unstoppable n uncontrollable feeling..i can never get rid of my worries...
the moment I start eating,i am thinking of suicidal stuffs n that why the hell I am eating for....i am thorly depressed with my life....i am giving up with every scrp of food....just not wnating to

food reminds me of my failures,my loser stuffs,my interviews ,my small salary,my lost friends,lost love n the one I want but cant have.....i am just disgusted with myself....i want the one which isnt mine....

yes I am always stressed up at eating and when somebody near to me is chewing two times faster..i feel like i'm doomed at everything even at eating too
my mind is subconciously racing towards a nowhere zone....i am always sad when I am eating..like I dnt deserve food...i dnt deserve this piece of healthy food.....i feel like crying..chewing makes me cry more..i often crack up teary while eating....its all dark inside..no ray of hope....


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Ashley1990 said:


> my mind is subconciously racing towards a nowhere zone....i am always sad when I am eating..like I dnt deserve food...i dnt deserve this piece of healthy food.....i feel like crying..chewing makes me cry more..i often crack up teary while eating....its all dark inside..no ray of hope....


That's a lot of pressure you're putting on yourself! I understand it because I do it too but I've improved on it and you can too. I'm sorry your doctor is so useless, they're trying to treat the physical problems but it sounds like your thoughts are affecting the way you feel and the way you act on that. First thing to do it stop telling yourself you don't deserve to eat! It's not true but you're completely ignoring anything positive about yourself. Think of things that you like about yourself or could learn to like, write them down and keeping repeating them to yourself and you'll start to believe the truth in it in time. When you sit down to eat and start to feel those thoughts that you don't deserve to, take a moment and think of the reasons that you _*do*_ deserve to.

I don't know if I'm explaining well but for example if I'm about to eat then I'll be thinking:
"I don't deserve this because I'm stupid, I embarrassed myself today, I'm not good enough, I've failed at this situation etc"

When I think this way it makes me feel sick, depressed, hopeless and that I don't deserve to eat.

If instead I think this way:
"I'm not happy with this situation or the way that I behave but I can take control over that by improving in social situations" 
"To get to where I want to be I have to be a strong person, to be a strong person I need nutrition and I need to respect myself".

When I think this way I feel like I'm in control and I feel hopeful. When I start to think of food as fuel to get stronger and successful then I feel like it's something I can enjoy more because I know it's helping me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Delicate said:


> That's a lot of pressure you're putting on yourself! I understand it because I do it too but I've improved on it and you can too. I'm sorry your doctor is so useless, they're trying to treat the physical problems but it sounds like your thoughts are affecting the way you feel and the way you act on that. First thing to do it stop telling yourself you don't deserve to eat! It's not true but you're completely ignoring anything positive about yourself. Think of things that you like about yourself or could learn to like, write them down and keeping repeating them to yourself and you'll start to believe the truth in it in time. When you sit down to eat and start to feel those thoughts that you don't deserve to, take a moment and think of the reasons that you _*do*_ deserve to.
> 
> I don't know if I'm explaining well but for example if I'm about to eat then I'll be thinking:
> "I don't deserve this because I'm stupid, I embarrassed myself today, I'm not good enough, I've failed at this situation etc"
> ...


Yeah I kow I am overreacting at everything..i am 22 n I do have a job..whereas there are many people around who havent been this successful at this age

but I am just losing hope at everything,at life n myself tooo

I will try those suggesstions today form today....i should really take care of my nutition...i need to behave stonger...i will try

I know what u r trying to explain n thank you...all I need is some positive attitude towards life...n at everything...

one more reason is that my best friend isnt talking to me..she's mad at me n I dnt know what the reason is....

its pulling me instead...i mean i am such a non-deserving loath of meat that my friends are too leaving me... such a failure.....


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure it's nothing you've done, she might have things on her mind at the moment too. Maybe you could just ask her what the problem is so you're not worrying about it and blaming yourself? Even if she is upset with your about something you still don't deserve to beat yourself up, you should be the first person to forgive yourself because you know yourself better than anyone else does. You should treat yourself how you'd treat a friend .


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah she's kinda acting weird form two months....i dnt understand whats wrong with her...


I asked her what did I do..she just made an angry fce n moved on....she evn said that I shant irritate her or call her...


as she told I am not talking to her..i think she'll be alright afetr some more days..but its killing me more....what if she never calls me or talks to me...i will be a loner then..no friends..she's the only person that I count as friend...i dnt ahve any other friend


I am so scared ..


----------



## Xotica (May 23, 2012)

I don't like to eat either but it's mostly because I think there are better things to do than eat. I will be STARVING and make me something, take a couple bites then give it to my fiance because I have thought of something else and more important to do (which usually never really is anything more 'important'). Thank you, ADD! I am not skinny though, weirdly enough. I am actually chunky and dunno why. Have had a billion tests run on me and found nothing. Meh. I wish they just had a pill that gave you all the nutrition you need and that fills you up.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Xotica said:


> I don't like to eat either but it's mostly because I think there are better things to do than eat. I will be STARVING and make me something, take a couple bites then give it to my fiance because I have thought of something else and more important to do (which usually never really is anything more 'important'). Thank you, ADD! I am not skinny though, weirdly enough. I am actually chunky and dunno why. Have had a billion tests run on me and found nothing. Meh. I wish they just had a pill that gave you all the nutrition you need and that fills you up.


Same here....!!!:blank i have some bites n pass my plate to momma or anybody present with me....:roll

that sounds insane but i am already fed my way of eyes...:blank


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't really like eating either.

When and I'm hungry and I have to, sure I'll eat something, but otherwise I find it a chore.

I really don't find myself hungry most of the time


----------



## PhillyRocha (Sep 8, 2017)

I eat but I dont like eating, I hear and see people obsessed with food, they talk about it a lot, I think eating is just a survival matter, but I dont like this obsession about food


----------

